# Eshua



## eshua (Jul 25, 2012)

Some of you may remember these from other threads. TY to BST.

Here We go 240's











Adam redid this Hiromoto

The grind on this one makes it ok at everything and exceptional at not much, but if I wasn't going to spend the money to trust an exceptional maker...blue super seems way more useful than white. Its exceptional handle substantial grind, and ability to rock chop makes it a favorite for friends and family.





DT Western from chuck

The western handle seems to slow me down even though it feels very nice. Sharpens with fewer strokes than almost anything I have...grind is better on hard sweet potatoes than anything I have and still almost no flex. I tend to leave it in the back of the house because I don't enjoy the western handle when I'm in the weeds.





Carter from Mark

Working a lot better after TK's pm pushed me into doing some catch up thinning after a year of use. The edge dies pretty fast...although this is probably 90% user error, and there is a little flex which forces me to avoid torque ...but between the perfect handle size, profile, and grind. This is my best all around.





Fowler

Needs a good thinning to be a really good for everything, but its easy to sharpen, flat like I want and my main knife for carving on line.


----------



## eshua (Jul 25, 2012)

Watanabe Petty, I didn't really enjoy this knife for the first year. Watching Jon's videos about knives with a built in thinning bevel really changed my mind. Even though this is a fairly good petty it almost lives with the dishwashers because they are awesome and clean all my shrimp and ginger on the weekends, and sharpening this style is so enjoyable that I don't mind getting it back dull on Monday morning.





Some cheapy tosa knife from Japanese wood worker, its my backup shimp knife when Fernando has the Watanabe.





Carter western deba. It does 3dz whole chicken, 8 black cod, and 2 salmon a week. Its not great for clean cuts, and I don't love anything about it except that my other knives stay sharper when they avoid all the bones. Rather have a good honsuki and real deba, but I've spent enough in the last year lol.


----------



## eshua (Jul 25, 2012)

Re-posts from other threads, but might as well consolidate.


















These are all 2nds from my retired sushi chef.

Slicers are Suisin Doi in Blue.... I think...

Aji and Usuba I have no idea.

There are a few other beaters at work...one giant zombie killer deba that's too chiped to use, some old shuns that I leave at home when I'm drunk enough that I know I'll leave dirty in the sink, but these are the ones that go to work every day.


----------



## chinacats (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful knives! Very nice collection, best part is that it sounds like almost are all being used.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 25, 2012)

nice knives! i just borrowed a DT very similar to that from Pensacola Tiger, and i think it's the best stainless gyuto i've used. really nice, and a standout in your collection! thanks PT!


----------



## Seth (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes, Doi blues. At least the kanji match those on the back of mine. Judging by the profile I guess these knives have been used for a while.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 25, 2012)

Seth said:


> Yes, Doi blues. At least the kanji match those on the back of mine. Judging by the profile I guess these knives have been used for a while.




they look like they have been sharpened for a specific style (those tall tips). i like tall tips, so they look good to me! i imagine (and this is pure imagination) that they smell like an old drawer of German automobile tools.


----------



## eshua (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol auto's

More like fish and blowtorch....those are not ebony handles hehe.

As to shape. It seems the same to me as a scimitar...more curve does more cutting for you ... just have to keep your elbow a little higher ... which is easy for me at 6'4".
It was all Kazu San's preference...I just don't muck with it more than needed.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 25, 2012)

eshua said:


> More like fish and blowtorch....those are not ebony handles hehe.



hah, i know that smell. i swear that whoever handled my Minzuo had a great deal of sashimi before he put the handle on.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 25, 2012)

You got lots of cool **** bro!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 26, 2012)

Great collection, thanks for sharing it with us Eshua!


----------

